# Birds and Bikes



## Cory (Jan 20, 2019)

Like the title says, post a picture of your bike with a bird of some kind. Let us know where your at and what your riding please. 
Enjoy [emoji4][emoji106]
On a sunrise ride with @tripple3 in Newport Beach CA on my 1972 Raleigh. This Egret trying to steal a snack out of the fisherman's bucket.  






Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Put a  on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Same time, same place, same Egret.
Thanks @Cory for the Ride!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 20, 2019)

I love it. I have lots of pictures of birds and bikes separately but none together. Gives me a new goal. Keep em coming!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Artweld (Jan 26, 2019)

Flying goose always leads the way on my rides, lodi California 



Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2019)

I have observed birds love to fly at the rising and setting of the sun; like a dance for the day.


----------



## spoker (Jan 26, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 936388



we call them sky carp where im from


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Cory caught this pic Nov. 2015, Huntington Beach Pier


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 9, 2019)

eagles winter along Salado Creek here, but will never get a shot of the bird and the bike together. 



often see snakes warming themselves on the macadam -this was was worth a stop



a water moccasin eating a bird




we also see white herons in the marsh and creek, but usually not close enough to photograph - I tried to ease around to get the Raleigh head badge and the heron, but she flew


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2019)

Balboa Pier Newport Beach CA with my 64 King Size. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2019)

Seagull trying to intimidate me. I left immediately. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> View attachment 938708



Technically those are not bikes.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2019)

I know it’s a stretch, but technically they are called, Birds of Paradise.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2019)

bird action shots


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 27, 2019)

a pair of black-bellied whistling ducks in Salado Marsh -



- the only red-billed ducks found in North America, and a tropical species that only recently have ranged north of the coasts of Mexico, also with colonies reported in Florida and Louisiana.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2019)

_*Feels Like Flying



*_


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2019)

Sorry, for the grainy photo, but I had to shoot quick, when this Coopers Hawk landed on the crossbar of my Excelsior.


How’s that for a blessing of the bicycle?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 7, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Sorry, for the grainy photo, but I had to shoot quick, when this Coopers Hawk landed on the crossbar of my Excelsior.View attachment 1059407
> How’s that for a blessing of the bicycle?




You WIN !!!    Best in the thread !!!!    How lucky was that ?     Glad you caught it before it took off.    AWESOME !!!


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You WIN !!!    Best in the thread !!!!    How lucky was that ?     Glad you caught it before it took off.    AWESOME !!!



What he said!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2019)

Only visible in the reflection


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 19, 2019)

Riding my armchair at home, poor phone pic taken on the fly. 
Don't mind the Ratty Raleigh, if you squint you might see a Blue Jay visiting. 
There are a few that pop in daily.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 19, 2019)

Up the street about 8 years ago.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2019)

*A different kind of " Bird " ....*


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)

'71 Paramount..stolen photo


----------



## hm. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 29, 2019)

Black Crowned Night Heron


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2020)

I dig this thread, glad you bumped it. @cyclingday
This Osprey threw this pile up above the empty parking lot, Huntington Beach.
I get to see her often riding by.








Birds are awesome creatures!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 14, 2020)

Love these birds in my spokes....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 14, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2020)

These birds know where the food is.:eek:


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 1, 2020)

Before the days of cell phones, a bird flew into the spokes of my front wheel on my road bike. Guess it was just as well I did not have a camera. It was not pretty.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 18, 2020)

Pelicans feeding near the Shoreline trail at the S.F. Nat'l Wildlife Refuge...






Can you find 17 turkeys on side of Alameda creek trail?...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2020)

Such a fun thread; nice bump pics @Arfsaidthebee 
Sequence shot pelicans....


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2020)

Put in bird in search for pic on my phone and came up with these ( and a couple other weird ones, first was a Hawk right next to the bike trail and didn’t want to slow down to much and I guess Siri thought the others looked like birds, really they showed up in my bird search!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1305126




You guys should be riding in fear when cruising around the coast. Once the bomb doors open, there is no mercy.


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2021)

Bike & Birds in the rain!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll admit that this doesn't exactly fit the bill here, but I couldn't think of where else to post it. Spied this yesterday in a Shop Rite in northern New Jersey. Thought that it was worth sharing.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 4, 2021)

Went riding at Shoreline Park in Mountain View, Ca.

The Great Egret...









Later on my ride...
My guess is a Cooper's Hawk...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 19, 2021)

Pelicans and Canadian geese and ?...Horseshoe lake, Quarry lakes regional park, Fremont, CA.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2021)

He has a big fish there,
Osprey nest nearby too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 12, 2021)

Pelicans at Rainbow lake, Fremont, Ca. today...


----------

